# Ludington weekend of the feb 23rd All are welcome to come



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Sean,
I'll have some steelie spawn tied up in both regular and floaters. I'm playing around with jello + spawn skien + salt........experiementing....you can be my quinea pig!!!!!


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

i guess that isnt too bad, as long as i dont have to put the hook in my mouth to tell you if they taste like grape or strawberry LOL!!!

but when we catch all the fish with this new method, we gotta keep it between ourselves and not let anyone on the site know your little secret 

thanks whit i appreciate the offer and will help you in any way i can, well almost any way that is!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2002)

I will not be fishing during the weekend. However I am going to at least try to get out on Monday for a half day before everyone splits. The bar and restaurant will be opened all weekend. We just implemented an entirely new menu yesterday and it went over very well. So look for a new dinning experience at the hotel! By the way I do have a stuffed rainbow trout on the menu now so you can still eat trout weather you catch any or not. Has anyone considered fishing the surf that weekend? it rained a lot here yesterday and with the warm weather and all of the run off that may be a decent plan of action.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Chris, would you be so kind and keep us informed on the water clarity near Scottville? I see the flow is above normal levels.


If you are getting plenty of rain, the SB will make the lower unfishable. The pier would be a great choice for many of us to fish together. Have you heard of anyone being out? Those fish should be staging with the river temps in the mid 30's.

Thanks


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Ralph, we are all set....just made the reservations for Saturday arrival, departure on Monday.

Hope this week goes by fast!


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

I'm hip on trying the surf. I don't have any spawn though Maybe by that time I will. The weather forcast calls for rain on tuesday this week for ludington. Hope it gets it out of it's system before we come up!
King fisher you are welcome to fish with me on my boat on sunday morning. It's nothing fancy but it works pretty good for little rivers like the PM. 

My family is all sick right now except me. They're all hacking and sneezing, it will be a miracle if I don't catch it! Hopefully it waits to hit me till after next weekend!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I still have some frozen. Should be enough. 

I only need 3 bags.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)




----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

i only need all the help i can get


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Erik, if that seat is still open for Sunday, I'd like to take you up on your offer. Hope your family is feeling better and you don't get the "west side Flu".....Word is that it's bad.....

Marc


----------



## mwtroll (Jan 15, 2002)

I would love to come and have a good time .
no monkeys this time.
i would bring my river rocket i know some of the b.m.
or fish some place else.

let me know if ya want me ok .

CAPT. DAVE


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Three bags.....Three bags.....???
Just what kind of bags are ya talkin' 'bout?
One for the money..........Two for the show............I got three bags am all set to go!


----------



## davemillertime (Jan 15, 2002)

well guys i wish i could make this one but a man got to do what a man got to do im goin up to the ausable to get away and do some quality drinking i mean thinking lol


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

As long as it's Miller, how could it be anything but quality "thinking"????????????


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Kingfisher2 got your seat reserved for sunday morning. Too late on the bug though I woke up with a sore throat and headache this morning. Hopefully it gets itself out of my system by this weekend! 
mwtroll come on up it should be a good time! Lots of steelie places up around that area and no squirel monkeys that I'm aware of!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I just made reservations for Saturday night for my wife and I. Danno9 is coming with his wife. Our wives will not be fishing. We'll be fishing on Sunday and I'll also probably come down for the Monday fish as well. No boats here so some rides would be needed if any are available. I'll probably drop by for Friday night stuff as well and to get some idea how much bail money I'll have to gather and hone my bail dough negotiating skills. If anyone needs a designated driver, I'm your man.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Our reservation is in the book so look out Lands Inn. Like Whit said if it's pier or wading I've got the gear. My boat is still in cold storage so we might need a seat if it's float fishing. But we'll sure be there for the fun.


----------



## davemillertime (Jan 15, 2002)

OK OK yee haa im in on that road trip just wondering if theres any room in a boat for my skinny ass if not i can fish the bank


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Erik, please save a spot for Dave (Millertime) on Monday.

Thanks


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Monday or sunday? I thought dave said sunday. Chef and pete said they want to fish on monday too I think. Hey we'll work it all out one way or another. Maybe we'll have to make a couple trips or something. 
Hope I get over this BS flu thing by then. I should have stayed home yesterday and watched the race instead of going fishing


----------

